# question



## lexaaa (Mar 18, 2009)

i have a bunch of swirly looking things on my car how would i get rid of it? its driving me crazy! is there a wax? or should i just take it somewhere


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

Courtesy of another forum 

Cleaning, Polishing and Waxing

Picture 1 and 2 shows part of a washed, clayed and washed again car, "oh no" look at those cobwebs.

















Picture 3 shows what I will be using to get rid of those cobwebs. Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner (Step 1 in the Deep Crystal range) all of these products are available from Halfords.








Another paint cleaner is Scratch X. this is more for those deeper scratches that you can't get rid off. (I didn't need scratch x today as the paint is in good condition i.e. no big scratches)
Picture 4 things to notice 1: - I have taped off part of the panel so when I'm finished I can show you a side-by-side comparison and 2: - which is more important the circular swirls of paint cleaner before I have buffed it off. 








I will try not to be to confusing but you really need to work the product in. Use a cross hatch manner by constantly overlapping, work left to right then right to left as you work down the panel then up and down then down and up as you work across the panel, constantly moving the pad in a circular motion see diagram below. work the product untill it's apperance changes 
(it should go slightly glossy)








There is no need to wait for it to dry, as this has no benefit, just buff off with something soft and clean, preferably a Micro fiber towel (see pic), repeat this process again for better results, this is when a PC comes in handy. 








Picture 7 shows Deep Crystal Polish (step 2 in the Deep Crystal range), this is a pure polish, which is rare as most polishes have either a wax or a cleaner in them, which we don't want,








Repeat the above process again with the polish but use a new applicator pad, same again no need to let it cure (dry) as this has no benefit just buff off. Again if you repeat this step over and over the end result will be twice as good
Picture 8 shows NXT Generation Tech Wax not the Deep Crystal Carnauba Wax (step 3 in the Deep Crystal range) that you all probably assumed. Apply the wax in much the same way as you have for the other products, however you must let wax cure (Dry) as this helps protect the paint.








Next tip, I will try and teach you the swipe test to tell if the wax is ready to take off. Place one finger on the wax and swipe down only about an inch, if it leaves streaks of wax its not dry but if it swipes clean get buffing, and yes repeat this step a few times to achieve the best results and to ensure the best coverage.

And there you have it no cobwebs or for some of you greatly reduced cobwebs. See pics below

















Also let me just point out this is very time consuming and you will be left with arms like Popeye, DONT be tempted to get a electric buffer from Halfords as these spin on one axis and will burn your paint.

Some will say that the applicator pads are expensive for what they are, just try one you will never go back to using dusters or old rags, and the great thing is you can wash them in soapy water, let them dry and start all over again.

Important, do not use the same Applicator Pad to apply different products equally do not remove products with the same Microfibre (this is why they are usually sold in packs of three)

Other wax to try
Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Wax Spray (good for wheels)
And Meguiars Gold Class, excellent on dark colours


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Much easier just to use a PC or a Rotary :?


----------



## lexaaa (Mar 18, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> Courtesy of another forum
> 
> Cleaning, Polishing and Waxing
> 
> ...


wow im seriously gonna use that stuff thats awesome i have so many marks like that on my car thank you!!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

mav696 said:


> Much easier just to use a PC or a Rotary :?


i agree,but not everyone has the cash to throw away on a pc,hence the manual guide :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTgreeny said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Much easier just to use a PC or a Rotary :?
> ...


Time is money as they say :wink:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

To quote Public enemy," dont believe the hype"  I will put money on you NOT being able to achieve the results in those pics by hand.
Machining is the only way forward for "real" paint defect correction.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

it is poss by hand,although would take a long time,if you can afford a machine then get one,i have an its a doddle to use,but i still take a fair few hrs when doin a car :mrgreen:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Have a look at this Thread on DW (121 pages!  ) for considerably cheaper polishers:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=83874

You don't need to spend G220 money to get results! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That Meguiars Deep Crystal 3 stage stuff works reasonably well on any non-German car. paint..it won't touch to VAG paint I promise you!

If you're doing it by hand then try ScratchX by Meguiars - it's painfully difficult to do a whole car, but it can be done :wink:

Dig deep and get the money together for a Megs 220 polisher or similar, it's money well spent if you really want to knock those swirl marks back.

Dave


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> That Meguiars Deep Crystal 3 stage stuff works reasonably well on any non-German car. paint..it won't touch to VAG paint I promise you!
> Dave


Surely that's a red Mk3 Golf in the pics though, Dave :wink:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Meguires NXT Tech Wax contains a lot of fillers, so in effect your masking most of the swirls rather than actually correcting them


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

NickP said:


> Meguires NXT Tech Wax contains a lot of fillers, so in effect your masking most of the swirls rather than actually correcting them


Yes, but you'll be lucky to get more than about 2 weeks protection from NXT! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I may sell my Meguiars G220 if your interested.....


----------

